# Bombed By REAL Soldiers!!!



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

You may remember this thread...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=121882

Its pictures of the troops in Iraq enjoying some of the cigars from the care packages that Club Stogie has sent over to Chris Allard (CigarDoc) and his crew.

Well CigarDoc decided to retaliate and shower me with an assortment of explosive ordnance.

Thank you very much CigarDoc. Thanks for all you do. These gifts were totally unnecessary, but will be cherished proudly!!:u


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Very cool, Patrick!!!


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Very Nice:tu:tu:tu


----------



## vstrommark (Oct 25, 2007)

Very, very cool! And, may I add, well deserved.

Nice bombing run, CigarDoc!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That is some cool stuff.

A bomb of honor for sure....:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Sweeeeet!!! :tu


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

Do you think he would send me an AK-47? <====== Sarcasm


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome hit they gave ya Patrick:tu:tu:tu


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

That is an awesome hit Patrick, you deserve it:tu


----------



## Bigga Petey (Mar 25, 2005)

That is over the top cool. 
Well done! :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Way to cool! Congrats Patrick! :tu


----------



## stevieray (Sep 28, 2006)

very cool Partick !!!! :tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

what a great considerate bomb from the troops!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

THAT is an AWESOME hit!!!! And I am sure you deserved it too!!:tu:ss


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome hit!!
:tu


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Well deserved!!

Those coins aren't given out lightly. You better have one on you when I get up to NY for a Herf! I'll let you know why it's important when I get there.

Cheers and thanks for taking care of the troops,

Joe


----------



## CigarDoc (Oct 13, 2007)

Patrick, you deserve it. I hope the t-shirt fits you. It is our unit pt shirt, you can only get one from our unit, and 99% of the time, only if you are in the military. They won't sell them to civilians here. The coins are from different people on post, the Fire Dept. Navy Explosive Ordinance Disposal (the really real bomb guys) The pipers coin is from the bagpiper we have here that plays while we raise and lower the flag every day. The rug is a "prayer" rug that the local nationals use... It has my unit crest and my division patch on it. I hope ya like em. Trust me, all the guys here were really happy with your gift to us...

Doc Allard


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

billybarue said:


> Well deserved!!
> 
> Those coins aren't given out lightly. You better have one on you when I get up to NY for a Herf! I'll let you know why it's important when I get there.
> 
> ...


Please enlighten all of us. I am very curios about this now.


----------



## Galaxie_xl (Oct 21, 2007)

Damn, you got more coins in one day then I've gotten in the ten years I've been in. Make sure you've got one when goin' drinking with the boys. :tu



Smoked said:


> Please enlighten all of us. I am very curios about this now.


Long story, this might help explain.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Challenge_coin

I have heard other stories how this started but this one keeps coming up in the ready room.


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Awesome hit !!!!


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

CigarDoc said:


> Patrick, you deserve it. I hope the t-shirt fits you. It is our unit pt shirt, you can only get one from our unit, and 99% of the time, only if you are in the military. They won't sell them to civilians here. The coins are from different people on post, the Fire Dept. Navy Explosive Ordinance Disposal (the really real bomb guys) The pipers coin is from the bagpiper we have here that plays while we raise and lower the flag every day. The rug is a "prayer" rug that the local nationals use... It has my unit crest and my division patch on it. I hope ya like em. Trust me, all the guys here were really happy with *your* gift to us...
> 
> Doc Allard


It was from everyone here at Club Stogie, I just mailed it. 
Doc, out of all the coins you sent, which one should I carry with me at all times? :u


----------



## CigarDoc (Oct 13, 2007)

I dunno. I think the POW coin is a topper to pretty much everything, minus the coin they give you for getting a purple heart... Thank god I don't have one of those. Rotate em. The Pipers coin is a rarity. If you are going to an Irish tavern, I'd carry that one.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

CigarDoc said:


> I dunno. I think the POW coin is a topper to pretty much everything, minus the coin they give you for getting a purple heart... Thank god I don't have one of those. Rotate em. The Pipers coin is a rarity. If you are going to an Irish tavern, I'd carry that one.


The POW coin it is!!


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow, enjoy that Patrick :tu


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

That is just too cool!!!
Very nice indeed.


----------

